# 4 Minutes of comedy gold satire about firearms



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)




----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

There's a youtube video of Mark Dice interviewing people at Venice Beach, he asked them: "Would an assault weapons ban have stopped Lee Harvey Oswald from murdering Jesus".

You wouldn't believe the responses... smh.

-DallanC


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Sure, that's right, just keep up the trivialization of deaths by firearms and your really senseless love of the AR platform...I mean really, what's the worse thing that can happen?
You see, we/us/you are in the minority and losing friends every day with this approach. If we can't govern and regulate ourselves...then yes, no matter how strong your view of 2A and it's protections are, they *will* be knocking on your door some day.
We, the gun owners, should be leading the way to finding solutions to the very real problem America has, not meatheads like this guys that's just trying to make a buck off firearm deaths.

And please, no "Yeah, but guns don't kill people...blah, blah, blah"...that simply can't be our best response.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

But you are ignoring all the lives daily saved by people using firearms, even AR15s. Deaths are sad yes, but this isn't a one sided argument. Be fair about it and acknowledge people legitimately use AR15s in defense of their lives. It happens every single day.

Give Grandma a 9mm pistol and tell her to hit a man size target at 10 yards. I'll bet she cant. Hand her an AR15 and tell her to hit a man sized target and I'll bet there wont be a single miss.














*edit: I posted 3 links, the first one isnt showing. Its a pregnant woman who shot an armed individual who had brutally attacked her husband. Its "186****XcA8"

Ah... the other word for a male chicken that is forbidden on this site is screwing it up.

-DallanC


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Lighten up, its a joke. Sometimes you have to laugh. That satire encapsulates almost every ignorant troupe about firearms, ever. It's hilarious.


----------



## Hill Hunter (Dec 1, 2017)

He didn't cover one important topic: the incredible 30 round magazine clip.


----------



## Sidviciouser (9 mo ago)

It's hilarious. I hope this kind of humor can educate and entertain those that are ignorant about guns. 

If you remove suicide and gang violence from the statistics the USA has one of the lowest gun death rates on the planet. Yes, suicide is included in the gun related deaths. This is not a major issue, the left is trying to make it one in the run up to the elections.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Lone_Hunter said:


> Lighten up, its a joke. Sometimes you have to laugh. That satire encapsulates almost every ignorant troupe about firearms, ever. It's hilarious.


Sorry, I may be a little over reactive. Since we're posting humor, here's one that made me laugh a little, enjoy.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

BPturkeys said:


> Sorry, I may be a little over reactive. Since we're posting humor, here's one that made me laugh a little, enjoy.


Yes that actually is hilarious... they fakely state a 13 year old walked into a gun show and "immediately bought a gun" from a dealer. ROFL...

-DallanC


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Sidviciouser said:


> It's hilarious. I hope this kind of humor can educate and entertain those that are ignorant about guns.
> 
> If you remove suicide and gang violence from the statistics the USA has one of the lowest gun death rates on the planet. Yes, suicide is included in the gun related deaths. This is not a major issue, the left is trying to make it one in the run up to the elections.


If we just deduct gun deaths from the gun deaths statistics the USA clearly doesn't have a gun violence problem.


----------



## Sidviciouser (9 mo ago)

backcountry said:


> If we just deduct gun deaths from the gun deaths statistics the USA clearly doesn't have a gun violence problem.


The point being that the media and politicians portray it as the average American shooting up schools or committing armed robberies. An excuse to take your guns

Suicides will happen with or without guns. 
Gang deaths and violence will happen with or without guns.
They’re trying to solve the wrong problem by limiting guns or taking them away.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

No media or politician truly portrays the average American as the school shooter, mass murderer or armed robber.

Suicide by firearm is the most effective technique. Gun control is logical there.

Guns help criminals kill more effectively. Gun control is logical there.

Gun control to reduce gun violence and effectively penalize those who commit it is logical. Reducing access to firearms for domestic abusers is logical and will save lives (boyfriend loophole). Funding states to report relevant juvenile records to NICS is logical, and could save lives, including reducing school shootings. Making AR purchases consistent with handgun purchases makes sense, and could reduce school shootings (ie 18 to 21 and longer time for background checks).

The vast majority of gun control advocates have no interest in taking away the average citizens firearms for lawful purpose like home defense & hunting.


----------



## weaversamuel76 (Feb 16, 2017)

backcountry said:


> No media or politician truly portrays the average American as the school shooter, mass murderer or armed robber.
> 
> Suicide by firearm is the most effective technique. Gun control is logical there.
> 
> ...


Your logic is so over powering I can't believe you can't pass those opinions off as the solution.

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

backcountry said:


> No media or politician truly portrays the average American as the school shooter, mass murderer or armed robber.
> 
> Suicide by firearm is the most effective technique. Gun control is logical there.
> 
> ...


You don’t really believe your last sentence do you?


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Yes I do. Emphasis on average. There are loud extremists in every faction who get too much attention (Beto). And I know many progressives who are loud. 

And most Americans who support gun control just want Congress to address the issue in a meaningful way. They want to know their sister isn't as likely to be killed by their abusive boyfriend. They want background checks to be more effective & efficient at preventing those who have had their right to bear arms revoked from getting them (default after 72 hours is/was approved). They want their kids to be safe at school & movie theaters.

As our nation's temperature rises it's healthy to remember most of us want some very similar things.


----------



## Seven (Jan 8, 2009)

backcountry said:


> And most Americans who support gun control just want Congress to address the issue in a meaningful way. They want to know their sister isn't as likely to be killed by their abusive boyfriend. They want background checks to be more effective & efficient at preventing those who have had their right to bear arms revoked from getting them (default after 72 hours is/was approved). They want their kids to be safe at school & movie theaters.
> 
> As our nation's temperature rises it's healthy to remember most of us want some very similar things.


Yes let's rely on congress to force responsibility on us...because that has helped so much so far. Sorry that you don't feel responsible unless congress or authority tells you to be. 

And am I the only one that when I hear someone use the term "common sense" I cringe knowing that the next things out of that person mouth is most likely their opinion without any true knowledge on the subject.

Last but not least.... You cannot regulate and control evil by making new laws and not enforcing the current ones.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

What gun crime related laws aren't being enforced?

Ironically some of the new law actually fortifies long term ones, like shoring up loopholes regarding gun runners.

And I'm not one for requiring Congress to be responsible. I have several posts in the "When" thread that talk about me reconsidering gun ownership, well beyond any government policies I recommend.

And we've had almost 25 years to address the school shooting issue at other levels and haven't. Seems like 2.5 decades is more than long enough to see if we were capable of dealing with it "ourselves" without federal law. And how long have boyfriends been murdering or threatening to murder SOs without the same barriers we've had in place for other types of partners? How long has the suicide by gun issue been festering? How long have relevant juvenile records been absent from NICS?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

As for laws that are not being enforced how about these. 

It is illegal for a felon or a person with a felony to posses a firearm. Most of the time if they are found to have a firearm this charge is usually one of the first to be dropped.

How about the mandatory sentences for the above offenses? Once again, they are usually dropped.

Then there is the one where it is illegal to use a firearm when commenting a crime, once again this is very seldom something that someone is charged with.

I could go on and on with laws that are broken that the DA's are not interested in charging anyone with that concerns firearms and the possession of them.

Now I'm going back to fishing.





Sent from my SM-A426U using Tapatalk


----------



## Seven (Jan 8, 2009)

backcountry said:


> What gun crime related laws aren't being enforced?
> 
> Maybe I should of said. why will people follow new laws when they don't follow the current ones. However one could say "no gun zones" are not being enforced very well
> 
> ...


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Critter,

Can you backup those with evidence, ie that they are not applied in the vast majority of cases involving firearms?


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Very timely thread, given the events yesterday. Same old BS from the same old BSers. No need to actually do anything, nothing at all. Nothing to see, just move along.


----------



## weaversamuel76 (Feb 16, 2017)

paddler said:


> Very timely thread, given the events yesterday. Same old BS from the same old BSers. No need to actually do anything, nothing at all. Nothing to see, just move along.


Do you think there's any significant support for a change to the 2nd amendment? 

The Supreme Court has made it pretty clear how they interpret the language of the law.

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

So yet again lots of online postings showing this mentally unhinged person was about to do something really bad. In fact, he had already been investigated due to threats of violence... for over 3 years. He even posted videos glorifying mass shootings and hinted at his plans.

How about instead of trying to ban the guns we try to better identify these people who are literally bragging about what they are going to do? The signs are there. They even had red flag laws but the police only confiscated his knives and swords.

One thing that really seems consistent with all of these events, is that after the fact its clear the signs were there and missed that could have prevented it.

-DallanC


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

DallanC said:


> So yet again lots of online postings showing this mentally unhinged person was about to do something really bad. In fact, he had already been investigated due to threats of violence... for over 3 years. He even posted videos glorifying mass shootings and hinted at his plans.
> 
> How about instead of trying to ban the guns we try to better identify these people who are literally bragging about what they are going to do? The signs are there. They even had red flag laws but the police only confiscated his knives and swords.
> 
> ...


Yep, which is why my reclassification proposal would have prevented this dickhead from legally buying his weapons. Just sayin....

I'm done here.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

paddler said:


> I'm done here.


Promises promises. 

-DallanC


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

DallanC said:


> So yet again lots of online postings showing this mentally unhinged person was about to do something really bad. In fact, he had already been investigated due to threats of violence... for over 3 years. He even posted videos glorifying mass shootings and hinted at his plans.
> 
> How about instead of trying to ban the guns we try to better identify these people who are literally bragging about what they are going to do? The signs are there. They even had red flag laws but the police only confiscated his knives and swords.
> 
> ...


Especially since the POS was living in his parents house.
How did Mom and Dad not see the ‘writing on the wall’, literally?


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

He only had those weapons at the time and it's not obvious under what statute they confiscated his knives/sword. He didn't buy the firearms until later.
And red flag laws are only temporary measures that aren't criminal charges, ie not reported in NICS.

The one thing that could pan out are potential charges against the father. He sponsored his son's application and it's a legally binding affidavit. But it still could be tough to prosecute if the father sincerely thought he answered the questions honestly. 

And I hate to say I but Paddler's concept could have prevented this scenario if it was law. Problem is the constitutional hurdles it would face. And reality is they haven't reported any clinical diagnoses yet either. So society still has to decide if they want a single person who isn't the individual's clinician to decide if their symptoms warrant infringement of a constitutional right. It's an important question but one that isn't black and white.

Ironically, this a case that highlights how overblown rhetoric is about abuse of red flag laws. Illinois has one and police chose not to utilize it here because they didn't believe they had evidence to satisfy the legal standard of "preponderance of evidence". They investigated him and his statements, and those of his parents, exposed that fact. These laws have multiple stop gaps in place to protect the individual. Even in Illinois those were strong, likely overbalanced towards the accused. Red Flag laws are imperfect and can't remotely prevent all mass shootings AND they are also designed to protect the accused despite public discourse.

And the "criminals don't obey laws" doesn't really pan out here either. Like most mass shooters he had no record AND bought them legally. So the question and challenge remains, how do we stop these young men from attaining this assault weapons that are so effective in killing large numbers of people in a short timeframe? He fired 83+ rounds in a matter of minutes; fast enough that he was able to flee the scene.


----------

